# Open Patellar Tendon Repair/Debridement



## nikkisgranny (Nov 24, 2008)

Need help finding an appropriate code.

27380 DX 727.66?

Any other suggestions.

I am unsure of how to code the debridement.


----------



## mbort (Nov 24, 2008)

please post the op note (actually have one on my desk to do as well, so might as well knock em both out).

Mary


----------



## nikkisgranny (Nov 24, 2008)

I can do that when I get it.


----------



## nikkisgranny (Nov 25, 2008)

The left leg was then scoped from superolateral and inferolateral portals. The ligamentum mucosum was debrided. This allowed complete exposure of the intercondlar notch, which was normal.

The arthroscope was then removed. An upper thigh tourniquet was inflated to 275 mm and this was then up for a total of 15 minutes. An incision was made over the midline at the patellar tendon junciton. This was then incised deeper through the depth of the upper patellar tendon. The necrotic tendon was debrided shraply. This was the posterior half of the tendon. This encompassed approximately the middle third width-wise. This was taken sharply off of bone and elliptically excised distally. The distal patellar tendon bony segment was now gently trimmed and decorticated with rongeurs. The wound was irrigated. The patellar tendon was closed side-to-side with No. 1 Vicryl.


----------



## Julie Klein (Jul 2, 2009)

*Patellar tendon debridement and platelet aggregate injection*

Patient has chronic patellar tendonitis.  The physician did an arthroscopic evaluation and then an open debriedment and platelet aggregate injection  The main paragraph of the op note follows.  How would you code for this debriedment?

The tibial tubercle was incised.  The peritenon over the tendon was fiarly inflamed.  This was split, peeled off the tendon and the central portion of the patellar tendon was ellipsed out.  We curetted the base well to establish some bleeding bone and were able to keep the rest of the dendon intact.  We exposed the lateral border of the tibial tubercle and debrided the bone through that area and irrigated thoroughly.


----------



## kibbit99 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Open Patellar Tendon Debridement*

Would this be unlisted?  Has anyone gotten this paid as unlisted?

Thanks,

Kim, CPC


----------

